
A Bottom-Up View of Kotlin Coroutines - efge
https://www.infoq.com/articles/kotlin-coroutines-bottom-up/
======
efge
The presentation in the article is actually top-down, contrary to the title.

An alternative title could be "all the hoops we have to jump through because
we don't have lightweight threads and Loom yet".

------
toolslive
> You might say that coroutines are the monads of parallel programming.

Nope. concurrency. parallelism is a resource.

------
withparadox2
Excellent article, and it is still unclear to me about how to reenter the code
block if suspension occurs.

